# Indians in Melbourne



## keljack (May 4, 2011)

Hi,

Me and my hubby are planning to move to Melbourne and would like to know if its a safe time to move now. We are currently trying to decide between moving to Sydney and Melbourne. We have spent a week in each place and really like Australia in whole. Its time for the final move and we are not sure. We have seen the current problems for Indians in Melbourne and are not sure if its safe to move to Melbourne. 

Please Help   :confused2:


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi keljack,
I had raised the same question about the problems in one of the threads but there were strong anti-reactions from some members of the forum and the discussion went off topic......I would suggest just as i took it...Whatever you read in the media take things with a pinch of salt.....You will find good and some bad elements in every country....just because there are some bad elements doesnt mean you should stop going to melbourne....
I have some friends in melbourne and they say that it is not that bad as the media shows out it to be.....Sydney or melbourne either should be fine.....


----------



## keljack (May 4, 2011)

Dhawal said:


> Hi keljack,
> I had raised the same question about the problems in one of the threads but there were strong anti-reactions from some members of the forum and the discussion went off topic......I would suggest just as i took it...Whatever you read in the media take things with a pinch of salt.....You will find good and some bad elements in every country....just because there are some bad elements doesnt mean you should stop going to melbourne....
> I have some friends in melbourne and they say that it is not that bad as the media shows out it to be.....Sydney or melbourne either should be fine.....


thanks Dhawal for some great advice


----------



## abhiria (Jul 31, 2008)

In a way I think its good that Indians think this way and then eventually we see the reduction in Indian Population migrating to Melbourne. ...getting bit crowded in here. So I would say whatever you heard on Indian channels is all true and its a dangerous place for Indians  ... 

Hey I was just kidding ... dont mind .. Frankly speakin its just way too good here


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

keljack said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my hubby are planning to move to Melbourne and would like to know if its a safe time to move now. We are currently trying to decide between moving to Sydney and Melbourne. We have spent a week in each place and really like Australia in whole. Its time for the final move and we are not sure. We have seen the current problems for Indians in Melbourne and are not sure if its safe to move to Melbourne.
> 
> Please Help   :confused2:


Go for the place you like the feel of the most, as with most cities you soon get to know what places to avoid and how to spot the troublemakers before they spot you. 

Nowhere these days is "safe" and it's better to go feeling prepared and aware, than to go thinking everything is fine and come a-cropper because you've let your guard down.


----------



## keljack (May 4, 2011)

abhiria said:


> In a way I think its good that Indians think this way and then eventually we see the reduction in Indian Population migrating to Melbourne. ...getting bit crowded in here. So I would say whatever you heard on Indian channels is all true and its a dangerous place for Indians  ...
> 
> Hey I was just kidding ... dont mind .. Frankly speakin its just way too good here


 thanks


----------



## keljack (May 4, 2011)

Darla.R said:


> Go for the place you like the feel of the most, as with most cities you soon get to know what places to avoid and how to spot the troublemakers before they spot you.
> 
> Nowhere these days is "safe" and it's better to go feeling prepared and aware, than to go thinking everything is fine and come a-cropper because you've let your guard down.


Thanks Darla


----------



## khaleel26 (Feb 23, 2013)

*hi*

hello keljack,

ru in melbourne now? how do you find the city? can you please update. i am planning to migrate to australia preferably melbourne. would appreciate your reply
thanks.


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

Troublemakers are everywhere.....no place in india is completely safe as well...bcoz bad elements exist in evry place there as well....but u will get the zest of living here once u start living here and soon u will come to know what kind of things and places to avoid. Overall i find Melbourne to be a very lively place to live and would say completely safe. There is some racism that is existent but only in those people who does not have an open mind. Other than that u would luv it here. I have been living in Melbourne for 5.5 years now and gotta say i am loving it. Anything else u want to know..let me know. Would be more than happy to help.cheers

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## khaleel26 (Feb 23, 2013)

*hi*



Ursan said:


> Troublemakers are everywhere.....no place in india is completely safe as well...bcoz bad elements exist in evry place there as well....but u will get the zest of living here once u start living here and soon u will come to know what kind of things and places to avoid. Overall i find Melbourne to be a very lively place to live and would say completely safe. There is some racism that is existent but only in those people who does not have an open mind. Other than that u would luv it here. I have been living in Melbourne for 5.5 years now and gotta say i am loving it. Anything else u want to know..let me know. Would be more than happy to help.cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


hi,
great. thanks. I am a Chartered accountant working in middle east for the past 8 years. would be submitting my application for pr next month. are you aware about job opportunities for indian chartered accountants over there? i have butterflies in my stomach when i hear about people not getting job for 6 months and burning all their savings.

i will be migrating along with my family since my children are studying in primary school. so i cannot afford a gap in their education.

I made some calculations and I can see that to lead a decent life it costs around AUD 4 - 5000 per month. So I would need at least AUD 6000 per month after tax salary.

i actually dont wish to drive much and prefer to stay in a place with good public transport as I am comfortable with public transport than driving own car. And also my wife will be going to job and a good public transport will be useful.

I don’t have any friends or relatives in Australia to help or advise. Most of my research is done through web only.

your advice would be much appreciated.
thanks


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Joining the Club*

Hi Guys,
I am also joining this club. Arriving in Melbourne n April 17th alone.. Family would join once I get a Home and a Job....

All the Best to everyone..

Regards
RK


----------



## aka2905 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi Khaleel 26

You will find ways to know things when you land here. When you take a chance you will learn more.

So dont worry you are taking a wise decision.

Regard
AKA


----------



## khaleel26 (Feb 23, 2013)

*hi*

thanks aka. nice to know that somebody is replying to my message.


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi khaleel26, 


I am not too aware about the position of accountants and their jobs in Melbourne, but you are quite near the estimate for expenditures especially when you with your family. It can be a bit less though. I would advise you to choose either the western suburbs or southern suburbs as they are little cheaper on rent and you can get the house even a bit far from city, it will not take that much time to get into the city or CBD(central business district) as it is called here. It takes approx 35-40 minutes by train max even if you live 20 km's from the city.

Regards,
Ursan

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

And its not that hard too get a job, just depends on specific skill sets that u possess and i wish u best of luck to get a job as soon as u come around. I came to Melbourne on my own as well Nd did not knew anybody. But u start getting the hang of things once u land here and start living here. And yeah u can get some good information in these forums and on the web as well before coming.

I will be delighted to help you with all the information that you need provided that i know what u r talking about.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## khaleel26 (Feb 23, 2013)

*HI*



Ursan said:


> And its not that hard too get a job, just depends on specific skill sets that u possess and i wish u best of luck to get a job as soon as u come around. I came to Melbourne on my own as well Nd did not knew anybody. But u start getting the hang of things once u land here and start living here. And yeah u can get some good information in these forums and on the web as well before coming.
> 
> I will be delighted to help you with all the information that you need provided that i know what u r talking about.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Thanks Ursan. Thats quite helpful and encouraging.


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

Not a problem mate. Cheers

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ramhind (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Ursan 

This is Ram. I will be moving to Melbourne during May. I don't know anybody there. 

I am an IT professional with 10 years of experience. Do you know any consultant that can help in the job hunt whilst I am in India. I am originally from Chennai but working in Pune now.

Any help or advice is highly appreciated.

Thanks
Ram


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

ramhind said:


> Hi Ursan
> 
> This is Ram. I will be moving to Melbourne during May. I don't know anybody there.
> 
> ...


Hii Ram,

Even I am moving to Melbourne on April 17th. I also do not have any contacts.. just starting things from the scratch..

Regards
RK


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey Ram,


I am also in the IT field(Networking) but i am still studying and am due to complete my graduation in a year in Melbourne. I am not really too sure about any specific consultants for IT but i have heard of two or three popular ones and they are roberthalf, people bank and hays and something also known as A Talent.

You can look on their websites and search for any opportunities.

Let me know if i can be of any further help.

Cheers,
Ursan


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey Ursan,

Which field you would categorize as the most burning and in demand in Melbourne as per Job point of view as per your past experience...?


----------



## Ursan (Jan 26, 2013)

I would say developers, networking experts and project managers, system analysts are the few in IT that are very much in demand...but it keeps on changing with time...every 6 or 12 months oz government and DIAC revises the SOL based on the demands that are very current in the industry so sol is a very clear indication of types of job profiles that are much in demand.


----------



## khaleel26 (Feb 23, 2013)

*hi*



rkv146 said:


> Hii Ram,
> 
> Even I am moving to Melbourne on April 17th. I also do not have any contacts.. just starting things from the scratch..
> 
> ...


hi ram,

all the best for your move. 

i am also from chennai but working in middle east.

regards


----------



## kunalsmilez (Jun 12, 2013)

*Meetup Group*

Hi Guys,

Just to people who have moved into Melbourne from India, I have started a group on meetup for regular catchups and outings. If interested, please join by going to the following link.

www(dot)meetup(dot)com/indiansinmelbourne

You can also help me to promote by showing your support

www(dot)facebook(com)/indiansinmelbourne

Kunal


----------



## jsameer (Jan 19, 2013)

*info on good high school*

I am planning to move to Melbourne.. Kindly suggest me some suburbs which have excellent high schools and Indian population..
....















Ursan said:


> Troublemakers are everywhere.....no place in india is completely safe as well...bcoz bad elements exist in evry place there as well....but u will get the zest of living here once u start living here and soon u will come to know what kind of things and places to avoid. Overall i find Melbourne to be a very lively place to live and would say completely safe. There is some racism that is existent but only in those people who does not have an open mind. Other than that u would luv it here. I have been living in Melbourne for 5.5 years now and gotta say i am loving it. Anything else u want to know..let me know. Would be more than happy to help.cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## amit27jai (May 12, 2014)

Hi, 

Can you suggest localities in Melbourne for living, and websites where I can search. I will prefer an area with Indian families. My office will be in South Gippsland Hwy, Dandenong South VIC 3175. For initial months I will prefer travelling by public transport only. 

Also, in Melbourne what is the difference in an apartment and a house? 

Thanks,
Amit


----------



## Jimmy2014 (Jul 24, 2014)

amit27jai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you suggest localities in Melbourne for living, and websites where I can search. I will prefer an area with Indian families. My office will be in South Gippsland Hwy, Dandenong South VIC 3175. For initial months I will prefer travelling by public transport only.
> 
> ...


House is essentially bigger in size with garden and backyard. Space is more but they tend to be little harder to manage compared to apartments. 

Apartments are generally in a building complex with number of floors.. easier to manage but less space than houses.


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

amit27jai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you suggest localities in Melbourne for living, and websites where I can search. I will prefer an area with Indian families. My office will be in South Gippsland Hwy, Dandenong South VIC 3175. For initial months I will prefer travelling by public transport only.
> 
> ...


Most Indian families prefer to live in Indian crowded areas like: Point Cook (West Melbourne) or Clayton (Near to Dandenong by car or bus - South East Melbourne). Enjoy living as Melbourne in total is so beautiful and spacious.

Cheers buddy


----------



## lifeisjoy9001 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Me and my hubby are planning to move to Australia. we have recently got our PR and now I am looking for accounting jobs in Australia. I have a work experience for 4 yrs in the field of reconciliations. I have heard its quite easy to get lower level job like Accountant / clerk jobs in Sydney / Melbourne. Searching through local search engines but not helping much. Any other way to search job faster ??????


----------



## millergram (Dec 2, 2014)

*Research with students*

Interested in research? – $80 for a one hour face to face discussion

The Leading Edge (a market research company) is looking for Indian students who are interested in participating in a 1 hour interview. The purpose of the research is to understand experiences arriving in Australia. As a thank you for your time there’s a gift of $80. 

We are looking to speak to Indian students who; 
-	Have moved to Australia in the last 6-12 months
-	Are an undergraduate or postgraduate

When: 8th- 11th December
Where: University of Melbourne campus (or an alternative location that’s convenient for you)

If this sounds like you, and this is something you might be interested in, please message me with a short description of when you arrived in Australia, your gender, age and what you are studying. 
We look forward to hearing from you!
The team at The Leading Edge


----------

